# Nappanee, IN - Bremen, IN - 07+ Jeep Wrangler Boss Mount Complete



## jordankeck (Jul 8, 2016)

I am selling a 2007+ Jeep Wrangler Boss mount undercarriage LTA05283. The mount is in good condition (appears to be lightly used) and also includes all new hardware, including the custom hardware. Asking $350 shipped.

Please email at: [email protected]
Or text at: 574-248-0574


----------

